# GI's Barracks



## Kyle (Dec 19, 2008)

So I came up with the idea to make a thread for another game considered to be 'Buy' game for the Wii... Call of Duty: World at War. I love it, and I wanted to establish a thread so all of us TBTers could get together and play if you get it on Christmas Day :santagyroid: (or another holiday).

Basically, we all post our friend codes here and we can all add each other. Also, I will put what prestige your on next to your name just as a little indicator on where you stand among other TBTers (ex.: 1st prestige = 1P and 6th prestige = 6P).

Kolvo (5P): 1891-4618-9057
bdubs2594 (1P): 0517-0741-0309
Tennis=Life: 1547-8665-5885
Bell Hunter (1P): 0989-5852-9472
stormcommander: 0044-6928-7880
ryudo_dragoon: 1032-5537-9701
SockHeadx4: 2020-3875-3632
Riri: 2836-4528-5834
Drift_King1: 0989-5241-5923


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 19, 2008)

This sounds pretty good   .....let me go get my friend code.......
0517-0741-0309  that is it
I havent reached prestige mode yet either.....i don't play very often 
Im level 49


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 19, 2008)

1547-8665-5885 and I'm just level 33 or something, haven't done presige mode


----------



## Kyle (Dec 19, 2008)

Both added to the list, also I added you to my in-game Friend List, bdubs.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 19, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Both added to the list, also I added you to my in-game Friend List, bdubs.


Ty....i don't think i will be able to match up with you....(gasps....2nd prestige?!?!?!?)
But it will be fun to play anyways


----------



## Kyle (Dec 19, 2008)

Heh, it's all about the right weapon 75% of the time.
I'm looking forward to being able to play some matches with you. As long as we invite eachother, I think we'll always be on the same team in Matchmaking.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 19, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Heh, it's all about the right weapon 75% of the time.
> I'm looking forward to being able to play some matches with you. As long as we invite eachother, I think we'll always be on the same team in Matchmaking.


w00t 
I cant wait until i unlock the final submachine gun....i forgot what it was called......
I have used that gun before *stole it from a dead guy* and it was so awesome.
Right now i mostly use the Type-100 japanese submachine gun.....


----------



## Kyle (Dec 19, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last MG is the Browning and it's so powerful (actually it is out of all the MGs). But you really need Steady Aim since it has terrible accuracy compared to all other MGs.
Yeah, you have to work hard to get it, it's unlocked at 61.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

YES! Im getting added to this list on christmas :santagyroid:


----------



## Kyle (Dec 21, 2008)

I just got to my 3rd prestige yesterday... I like the 3rd prestige medal the most out of the previous 2. I made sure I had alot of fun with the M1A1 and the Flamethrower before I entered prestige mode though.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 24, 2008)

This topic should get pinned, and I should really start playing again.  I stopped after the first 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 24, 2008)

Wait til' you get the Flamethrower online: pissing people off is fun.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 24, 2008)

I know, also is the Browning or whatever it's called any good because I heard it's not as great as some of the other guns.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 24, 2008)

It's really strong, and has a pretty big clip so you might not need Sleight of Hand, because when I use it, (and trust me, it speeds me through the 60s to get to my prestiges) I take cover and make sure no enemies are around. A major downside of the Browning though is the accuracy, so you'll need Steady Aim to help a bit.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 24, 2008)

XD I just unlocked the final submachine gun today 
Whats it called? I forgot...its that one russion submachine gun that you unlock at like level 52
I love that gun XD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 25, 2008)

I got the game!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 25, 2008)

FC- 098958529472


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 25, 2008)

And im in Lv 20


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 25, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> XD I just unlocked the final submachine gun today
> Whats it called? I forgot...its that one russion submachine gun that you unlock at like level 52
> I love that gun XD


52! I love that gun but its gonna take a while to get it  <_<


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 25, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry...its worth it


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 25, 2008)

I wish I got this game...


----------



## Dr. Keko (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't. I'd get it for X360, or at the very least PS3. ^_^

They took out cool modes and stuff like zombies on the Wii version. D:


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I wish I got this game...


You should have gotten it


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 26, 2008)

MP-40 for the win!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 26, 2008)

When do you get the STG-44?


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> When do you get the STG-44?


I dunno :/
Type-100 dominates the MP-40   >=D


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 26, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in Range!


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put the perk Stopping Power on it, and you have one hell of a gun xD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 26, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn your right <_<


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 26, 2008)

Add me bdubs!
Im about to get on. We can form our party and go looking for Team DeathMatches!


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Add me bdubs!
> Im about to get on. We can form our party and go looking for Team DeathMatches!


Ok cool...your friend code is....???


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 26, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> FC- 098958529472


^Right here^


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ok 
I will be on after lunch...my code is on the first page


----------



## Princess (Dec 26, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> So I came up with the idea to make a thread for another game considered to be 'Buy' game for the Wii... Call of Duty: World at War. I love it, and I wanted to establish a thread so all of us TBTers could get together and play if you get it on Christmas Day :santagyroid: (or another holiday).
> 
> Basically, we all post our friend codes here and we can all add each other. Also, I will put what prestige your on next to your name just as a little indicator on where you stand among other TBTers (ex.: 1st prestige = 1P and 6th prestige = 6P).
> 
> ...


oh gosh i have it...
cry is so stupid i just counted..20 games...>.>
lawl i like only played 3-4 XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zOMG you had it?
:/


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 26, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add your FC


----------



## Princess (Dec 26, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay! ^.^ but i dont think i've ever played it i havent even played half the games i own..
when i get around to figuring it out and stuff ill ad FC XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol....cry....you are the last person i would expect to own cod5 O.O


----------



## Princess (Dec 26, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...WHATS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN?!?
>:O I LIKE PRACTICALLY OWN ALL KILLING GAMES..


----------



## Princess (Dec 26, 2008)

NO reply? lulzzz


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> NO reply? lulzzz


lol....


----------



## Princess (Dec 26, 2008)

REPLY XD


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> REPLY XD


If i reply, it might be counted as spam :O
Whats your friend code? I can have other people from TBT all from one really big match xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 26, 2008)

Told u i dont think ive played i havent played half the games i own...>.>
when i do get 2 playing i will post fc


----------



## Kyle (Dec 26, 2008)

First post updated. Also, bdubs, you never added me..? 
I'll add storm and bell hunter to my FC list too.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 26, 2008)

I did add you Kolvo 
I think we have to be online at the same time for the addings to take effect


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

I finished campaign! But.....They killed Sgt Roebuck :'( 
Does that affect anything?

Also i got the Type 100! It's AWESOME!!! And im on lvl 30.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> I finished campaign! But.....They killed Sgt Roebuck :'(
> Does that affect anything?
> 
> Also i got the Type 100! It's AWESOME!!! And im on lvl 30.


Yes. Type 100 is ftw.
I like the ending of the Russian Campaign....that was so epic


----------



## Kyle (Dec 27, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> I finished campaign! But.....They killed Sgt Roebuck :'(
> Does that affect anything?
> 
> Also i got the Type 100! It's AWESOME!!! And im on lvl 30.


Actually, you could have saved Polonsky or Roebuck, but it doesn't matter since that mission was the last American one.
You see, you can only save one, depending on which Japaneese soldiers you attack out of the two.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saved Polonsky rofl....IM SORRY SARGE!!!!!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes! I got the STG-44 rifle!

<big><big>*EVERYONE HERE MAKE SURE YOU ADD ME*<big></big></big>


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Yes! I got the STG-44 rifle!
> 
> <big><big>*EVERYONE HERE MAKE SURE YOU ADD ME*</big></big>


<big>I have already added you xD</big>


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: 
Well everbody else has to do it


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 27, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone else has it except for kolvo, storm, you, me, and tennis=life :O


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 27, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats true
Well they have to add me


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2008)

Just as a reminder, I added everybody on the first page. That means I added Kolvo, Storm, Tennis=life, and Bell_Hunter. Don't forget to add me!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

I added everybody also!


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 29, 2008)

ROFL! Tonight's match was awesome. The time when we were in courtyard, was a massacre xD
We PWND xD


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

ZOMG GUESS WAT? i finally played yah meh..
i am such nub at the game watch as all yall pwn me D:
postin code soon 2 tired now. x]


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 29, 2008)

I've just rented it for a week and am a lv11 noob, that's right, I aM TeH nOOb, in CoD:WaW.

FC:1032-5537-9701

I added all'ya too, add meh. c=


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> I've just rented it for a week and am a lv11 noob, that's right, I aM TeH nOOb, in CoD:WaW.
> 
> FC:1032-5537-9701


lol ive had 4 a month and neva played.. im so proud of myself i played 2day x] i am teh biggest nub in cod


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today, I was owned on several occasions by many ppl, and have bad memories of a flamethrower that I can't wait to get, TO THE LV 65, HERE I COMES!!!


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was ganged up on by this guy named dad,ryan and david
darn them!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I threw a grenade and it bounced off a wall and it blew me up.


----------



## Princess (Dec 29, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smart i picked up gernade and forgot to throw -.-
we truly r teh nubs


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 29, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I saw a mine, wondered what it was, and walked into it... boom...


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

am i only girl here who plays cod?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> am i only girl here who plays cod?


I doubt it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 30, 2008)

Im glad to see that you two finally played Call of Duty xD
Those are some pretty noobish stories. xD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 30, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ROFL! Tonight's match was awesome. The time when we were in courtyard, was a massacre xD
> We PWND xD


Hunter,Kolvo,The FDA combo pwns all!


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Im glad to see that you two finally played Call of Duty xD
> Those are some pretty noobish stories. xD


yesh rnt they? lol i kept forgeting to move ur person u move remote
not press the pad -.-


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 30, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Im glad to see that you two finally played Call of Duty xD
> Those are some pretty noobish stories. xD


Mario Kart Wii is my strongest, I'm way better in that. 

o= I shot mah foot! o=


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 30, 2008)

I should change my Call Of Duty name from The FDA to bdubs...hmm....


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 30, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I should change my Call Of Duty name from The FDA to bdubs...hmm....


It'd make sense... 
Have you added meh?


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TY FOR REMINDING MEH!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why you're welcome. c=
What's your FC?


----------



## Princess (Dec 30, 2008)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE.......no idea have to check *runs of to check doesnt return*


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 30, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O======


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya, I changed my name to bdubs ryudo. Btw, you are added.
Go online NAO!!?!!?!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Im on Lvl 52! 726 exp left until i become lvl 53, then get that AWESOME,VICIOUS,PWNSOME submachine gun!


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Im on Lvl 52! 726 exp left until i become lvl 53, then get that AWESOME,VICIOUS,PWNSOME submachine gun!


Im on 52 also 
But I like the machine gun better. Whats it called? F42 or something like that. Its the second to last machine gun. That gun is vicious.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2008)

Does anybody want to play online now? Also, who is "The FDA" because they are on my friend list and I forgot who that is.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Im on Lvl 52! 726 exp left until i become lvl 53, then get that AWESOME,VICIOUS,PWNSOME submachine gun!


oh gosh im not sure if i wanna face you guys...
i just started


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

The lvl 53 sub machine gun is called the PPsh or something like that. At first I thought it was awesome but now I never use it... but it is by far the fastest gun in the game, but in laggy matches having a fast gun like that is worthless.. but in non-laggy matches then it's good.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry, i've been crushed by Lvl 1 noobs in rare cases. Maybe you'll crush me too.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Also i crushed when i was on Lvl 1


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Does anybody want to play online now? Also, who is "The FDA" because they are on my friend list and I forgot who that is.


Thats me ROFL.
I am always online on Call of Duty. Can any 4 of us be online at the same time so that we can form our own team? That would be kickass. xD

I love using the FG42 now. That is by far the best gun in the game for me....


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2008)

I was just playing with Storm for about 4 hours up to about an hour ago and no one else came on...but we still owned.

So what are everyone's favorite maps?

My favorites are Cliffside, Castle, and Dome.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the Ppsh-41 :O 

Also my favorite places are courtyard(i own there),castle and Upheavel


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> I was just playing with Storm for about 4 hours up to about an hour ago and no one else came on...but we still owned.
> 
> So what are everyone's favorite maps?
> 
> My favorites are Cliffside, Castle, and Dome.


Same, but I also like Asylum.
Makin is my most hated. It pisses me off when people do the under Makin glitch.


----------



## Princess (Dec 31, 2008)

yo ok thats it im playing
im posting mai fc


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

My fav maps are Dome, Upheaval, and Cliffside.
I friggin hate Makin and Asylum...ugh

Btw, You guys should get online NAO!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh yea and i also like Makin 
I HATE ASYLUM! Cliffside is okay


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah I can't get on now.  I'll probably play tomorrow or tonight if I'm home.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Ah I can't get on now.  I'll probably play tomorrow or tonight if I'm home.


Btw, Tennis. When I put in your friend code, it said that you were already previously added. Did I add you from somewhere else? Like YouTube or something?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2008)

No, I think you added me like 2 months ago when the game came out or something.

Edit: Oh I  know why, my name on COD is Aaron92 so you p robably didn't know that and wanted to add me but you already did.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

Why do you guys have [TBT] in your names? Are we a clan now? lol


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 31, 2008)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Why do you guys have [TBT] in your names? Are we a clan now? lol


Lol. Kinda. We just decided to put it up. We thought up the idea today in the IRC.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Why do you guys have [TBT] in your names? Are we a clan now? lol


I kinda dont. Mine is Hunter. Also.... I suppose we are.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
I still have to add you


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Kolvo add me in Animal Crossing CF also.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

I am slowly starting to play call of duty more than Animal Crossing :O
Call of Duty probably has the most addicting multiplayer out there! Btw, GET ONLINE NAO!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Wait a sec
I woke up at 7 in the morning and have been playing ever since, but it never showed that you where on xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Wait a sec
> I woke up at 7 in the morning and have been playing ever since, but it never showed that you where on xD


im online right now D:
I saw you online, but you were playing a match, so I didn't want to disturb me


----------



## Princess (Jan 1, 2009)

so my name should be my tbt user?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> so my name should be my tbt user?


Sure. It doesn't have to be 
Whats your fc?!??!  :O


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2009)

I played CoD:WaW at a friend's house yesterday. Makin was my favorite place.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Koehler said:
			
		

> I played CoD:WaW at a friend's house yesterday. Makin was my favorite place.


YAY FOR MAKIN!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 1, 2009)

Makin is just terrible.. although it didn't have to be. That place is filled with roof snipers and ruined by a huge glitch.  I hate it when people knife you from under the map...


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

I would play right now, but i cant. My sis is playing ACCF :'(


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Makin is just terrible.. although it didn't have to be. That place is filled with roof snipers and ruined by a huge glitch.  I hate it when people knife you from under the map...


Yes, that has happened to me a lot.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL! Look at this team autobalance glitch that happened with me and storm.
its 5 versus 3


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

Wanna play right now for a bit?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Wanna play right now for a bit?


Sure, why not.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, i'm going on right now, I might have to leave soon.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you guys still playing?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Are you guys still playing?


ya, we are going online right now.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

About to, I have you added... add meh. c:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay I"m coming on.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you added me? 
It says
[TBT]bdubs(Pending)
[TBT]Aaron(Pending)


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not in first post? o=


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2009)

What's your code? because I haven't added you yet.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> What's your code? because I haven't added you yet.


lol, look at top post on this page.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should message Kolvo or something 
I think he didn't see your post pertaining to your friend code.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a fun 2 matches, I had to go cause of dinner.

Which is better, submachine guns or machine guns?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would use submachine guns, but then once you unlock the FG42, switch over to that gun. I usually get an average of 21 kills a game with that gun.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got 32 in the first match, I was 4 kills behind you and then you suddenly had a ton. o.o

I was told that psh1 machine gun is great though, I want a browning. c=


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2009)

If anybody wants to play now I'll go on.  Also, I'll add you, ryudo, next time I play.  But we really should get 4 TBTers on 1 team .


----------



## Micah (Jan 1, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Makin is just terrible.. although it didn't have to be. That place is filled with roof snipers and ruined by a huge glitch.  I hate it when people knife you from under the map...


Luckily I was with people who didn't know how to do that. They'd only played it once before.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, so how do you do the glitch?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you're Hunter? =o 

I don't have you added... I just saw you in a game though.  Had to quit because of lag...


----------



## Kyle (Jan 1, 2009)

Updated first post.

I'll get on later tonight btw. Since Nook is rennovating his store tommorow (FINALLY!) I'll be bored, so I'll be playing Call of Duty. I might even get to 65... and then it'll be M1A1 Carbine and Flamethrower time! DD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Updated first post.
> 
> I'll get on later tonight btw. Since Nook is rennovating his store tommorow (FINALLY!) I'll be bored, so I'll be playing Call of Duty. I might even get to 65... and then it'll be M1A1 Carbine and Flamethrower time! DD


xD
I just reached level 57 today...8 more levels :O
Btw, Im getting off call of duty for the night. Its gettin a little laggy.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whether it lags or not depends on who's hosting the match.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Storm and I are going to go on in a little less than half an hour. Anyone care to join?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Storm and I are going to go on in a little less than half an hour. Anyone care to join?


Heeeeyyyy, I was bugging storm to get on CoD too.
I'll join you guys, when I level up next I'll get the sweet Browning Machine gun.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow nice, I'm probably going to go on in 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok. I'll get on now btw. Who's gonna be the host?
Oh yeah, I'll be sure to add the [TBT] tag.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, that'd be funny/awesome!
An AC site with a CoD:WaW Wii clan.
[TBT]Ryudo ? o=


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Is this just my system or did the online crash? I can't get online and my Internet signal is fine.  Apparently Storm can't get on either.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

No, it's everyone. I can't get on either.
For the past week, Wi-Fi has been crappy... uggghhh..


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Also, I can't log on to the Nintendo Tech Support Forums because of high traffic and the nintendowifi.com site is down.I'm going to look for a number to call.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

I was on with dubs but then i got an ERROR code and could'nt get back on :'(
And i saw you too Jeremy


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Ok. I'll get on now btw. Who's gonna be the host?
> Oh yeah, I'll be sure to add the [TBT] tag.


So do you change your profile name or is there a different section to add tags?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Im on with bdubs right now!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

WTF! The electricity just went out for like 5mins! But im back on!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2009)

Man I started playing with bdubs and all my controls and classes were wrong!  Whatever happened last night wiped it out... so I did pretty bad at first =o


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just change your profile name


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

Imma try and get on now.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

2020-3875-3632 

Rank 35. I'm gettin' there.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

ill join next game wait 2 mins posting fc up!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

I added everyone on the list.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm going to play now, so if anyone wants to come on...yeah.  And I'll add sock when I go on.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> I'm going to play now, so if anyone wants to come on...yeah.  And I'll add sock when I go on.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 2, 2009)

I added sockhead. Hunter is already on btw. I am on also. You guys want to start a private match? We have quite a few people.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

I could come. c=


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

223515757945
Palevi
Theres my code add me ppl!
IVE ADDED ALL OF U! ADD MEH


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Everyone gets on when my sis is using the Wii xD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Sock! Havent seen you in a while. I'll EVERYONE when i get on


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, now I have added cryindarkness and sockhead.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> 223515757945
> Palevi
> Theres my code add me ppl!
> IVE ADDED ALL OF U! ADD MEH


Finally xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X] whens match starting?


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

dont start yet! brb in 5 mins!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah, lets do a big match. I might record it for the youtube.

EDIT: Have you guys added me?


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Yeah, lets do a big match. I might record it for the youtube.
> 
> EDIT: Have you guys added me?


i added you


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

when r we starting?


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

I dunno, I am waiting for everyone to add me.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

i think they did.. is any1 on?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I have you added but bdubs has high turnip prices so...........


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Well I have you added but bdubs has high turnip prices so...........


 :throwingrottenapples: >
play!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> i think they did.. is any1 on?


I see Tennis=Life online. But that is because he is the only one that has added me.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and u play 1 game?


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, why not?


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok im going on now


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, see you online.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry for not joining you. I was in this intense match.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

RaWr! made me wait


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

ok invite me into it im goin on now k?


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Gosh, where is everyone?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 2, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Gosh, where is everyone?


I am online....but I have yet to add you D:
Let me add you  ^_^


----------



## molse12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Help The Egg
http://www.habamon.com/view/MOLSE%20MOLE


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

kk bd im going online


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't see either of you on.. :|


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 2, 2009)

molse12 said:
			
		

> Help The Egg
> http://www.habamon.com/view/MOLSE%20MOLE


This is the example of a nub...
now sthu.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

i was on good game socks lol
u murdered my nubness x]


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> i was on good game socks lol
> u murdered my nubness x]


Hahaha! You didn't lose by much.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Yay I finally got FG.  Also, Kolvo remember that one Dome game where I got dogs twice in one life (the first bonus carried over from the previous life). I got it because I was using your BrowningM1919. Well, at least the first one before I died.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Im going on right now


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone else on?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 2, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Anyone else on?


I was on, but nobody else was on so I got off. Im now level 60!!! 5 more levels :O


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

im a lv 1 :'(
but sock only beat me by 1 kill yah! >.<


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

I wanna join! Just let me get my Friendcode...
Here it is: 283645285834 2836-4528-5384 and my username's Joober by the way, (I couldn't think of anything else  ) And I'm level 11


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll be on later tonight.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

ill riri l8r!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Yay I finally got FG.  Also, Kolvo remember that one Dome game where I got dogs twice in one life (the first bonus carried over from the previous life). I got it because I was using your BrowningM1919. Well, at least the first one before I died.


Yeah, the Browning kicks arse, despite how much I hate machine guns. The only MGs I would consider using other than the Browning is the FG42 or Type 99... maybe BAR with Double Tap.

SMGs >>>>>> MGs


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, don't forget to add me. 

We played that one match today where we owned.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

Updated first post.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cry i added you!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 2, 2009)

I have added everyone on the first page. Including RiRi


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, I have added everyone on the first page including cry.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, I plan on getting on soon. I'll invite everyone.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Riri said:
			
		

> I wanna join! Just let me get my Friendcode...
> Here it is: 283645285834 and my username's Joober by the way, (I couldn't think of anything else  ) And I'm level 11


What the heck, your friend code is invalid.


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok...Lemme  go get it again...
Edit: I have updated my first post, it now has the correct friend code.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Riri said:
			
		

> Ok...Lemme  go get it again...
> Edit: I have updated my first post, it now has the correct friend code.


Okay, I got you.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

sock send me another invite! accidently pressed no xD


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, so it's working then?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 2, 2009)

EVERYONE GET ON NAO!!!! I want to do a really big match.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k added u!


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, everyone's going to need to re-add me because I accidently made a typo in my friend code, it has been changed look on my first post. (near the end of the 20th page)


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

ok coming online


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Everyone please re-add me, I apoligize for he defective freind code, my real one has been edited into my first post near the end of the 20th page.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

for some reason i cant sprint or knife swing! I be right back sock gotta go fix this


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

FIXED!


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Umm...How do I join a game with someone on my friens list?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

RIRI i added you


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Sock invite Cry!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Cry join us!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, I'm waiting for bdubs to get online.


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Nevermind this post.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Nevermind, I am going to start a Free for all while we wait.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm waiting for bdubs to get online.


Ok
Are we doing a private match?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Nevermind, I am going to start a Free for all while we wait.


Ready to die?


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

I g2g in half an hour, so this can't be too long...


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Nevermind, bdubs will invite you. (If you are worthy)


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Ummm. I got invited but there was an error, can you try again bdubs? And invite cry, too!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how to do the glitches at Makin?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Cry im in a match right now ill join you after.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Stop *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing sending me invites!


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

I had gotten an error screen and I had to remove my disc..

Hopefully my game still works..


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to do the glitches at Makin?


I would, but then you'd use them.. :/


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Gosh, my Sensorbar was fudging up so bad. Good game though.


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm going to come on in like 3 minutes, so I'll add Riri and cry, which means I have everybody now.


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

How do you get the leaves on your back? (I think it is some sort of camoflage)


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it just me, or is it really laggy?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry i had to go. Nooks is about 2 close and i have 2 buy the silver fishing rod.


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Ummm...It just lost connection...


----------



## SockHead (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, I don't know if my game is messed up or not.. But when I am in a match, I dont see any of the icons. And the pointer is just a dot, not an aiming plus thing. Ugh, it might have been that error..


----------



## Riri (Jan 2, 2009)

Waht do you mean by icons, and what weapon were you using?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Im back on. Tennis send me invite.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 2, 2009)

Tennis, send me another one i accidentlly pushed no.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 2, 2009)

ROFL. Did you guys have fun in my private match today on Dome? ROFL. I pwnd you guys xD
I released the dogs on you


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry Hunter, I can't go on the computer when I'm on the Wii so I didn't know.  Also, today in this one match I had 17 kills 2 deaths with a 15 kill streak


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

What kept happening? I was in but it was black like I could see who killed who but my screen was black.


----------



## Princess (Jan 2, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> ROFL. Did you guys have fun in my private match today on Dome? ROFL. I pwnd you guys xD
> I released the dogs on you


I HATE YOUR DOGS I LIKE SHOT 6 OF THEM MORE KEPT COMING! >:O


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogs are actually very easy to kill.  All you do is go into a corner (a secluded area with 1 or 2 entrances are preferred) and as it jumps to attack melee it, and just wait until all the barking is done.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Okay, I don't know if my game is messed up or not.. But when I am in a match, I dont see any of the icons. And the pointer is just a dot, not an aiming plus thing. Ugh, it might have been that error..


You were playing on Hardcore Team Deathmatch (aka Hardcore TDM). On that playlist, your cursor becomes a small dot and you can't see your radar (unless your team gets a 3 kill streak), ammo, or anything for that matter. Also, lowered health.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 2, 2009)

Riri said:
			
		

> How do you get the leaves on your back? (I think it is some sort of camoflage)


It depends on your primary weapon. If you are a sniper, your character has leaves on them (snipers tend to hide in far away places and hiding in grass for them helps). Others have different clothes. It just depends if you use a shotgun, machine gun, etc.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm going to play in 2 minutes so you should come on if you're not on already.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Tennis=Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use SMGs too

Type99? Ewe...


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


storm did u add me?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2009)

Haven't played since.

I'll be on late tonight maybe


----------



## SockHead (Jan 3, 2009)

Once I finish a lot of the challenges I will pick my main gun.

Right now I am on the Thompson and it just doesn't get any worse than this. It fires like 20 bullets per round. I'm just lucky if I get a positive ratio..


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Haven't played since.
> 
> I'll be on late tonight maybe


okay thanks!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2009)

Added everyone on the list except RiRi because FC was wrong


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 3, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Added everyone on the list except RiRi because FC was wrong


Play?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait whats your fc...


----------



## VantagE (Jan 3, 2009)

I rented this game and got to lvl 27 and loved using the rifle with scope or grenade launcher attachment! Don't have the game anymore =/

I want to buy it!!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> I rented this game and got to lvl 27 and loved using the rifle with scope or grenade launcher attachment! Don't have the game anymore =/
> 
> I want to buy it!!


Only people who suck spam the rifle 'nades. -.-" Hell, all it is basically an accurate rocket launcher, all you have to do is shoot it in an arch.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2009)

Tonight was SockHead, T=L, Sock's friend and I... we brutally destroyed every team.  We never lost... never came close to losing lol


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

zOMG! I just finished a match where I had a 23 kill streak, and I had 40 kills total :O
FG42 ftw! Im level 61 now xD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait for me Dubs! Im just on Lvl 59 xD

Tennis my team crushed your team on that last match we did


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 3, 2009)

Also Dubs i saw you trying to do that glitch on Cliffside xD
I just pwned you with the best gun PPSH-41


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 3, 2009)

VantagE said:
			
		

> I rented this game and got to lvl 27 and loved using the rifle with scope or grenade launcher attachment! Don't have the game anymore =/
> 
> I want to buy it!!


Get the game!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Also Dubs i saw you trying to do that glitch on Cliffside xD
> I just pwned you with the best gun PPSH-41


Yes, but I pwnd you while you were in the glitch on cliffside  :veryhappy: 
I am now level 62!!!! 3 levels till flamethrower bonanza.
Hey hunter, you and me should team up using only flamthrowers.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 3, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We would destroy the other team xD


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 3, 2009)

Darn, if only this was a CoD:WaW for the 360 topic. =\


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

If you guys want to see a pro at ths game, look up zzirGrizz on youtube, he plays on the Xbox360, but you get the idea. He's a no-scope MASTER!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow playing from 12AM to 5AM is fun.  So me and these 2 other high ranked guys (65 1 prestige, and 55 1 prestige) were all on the same team for 15 games in a row.  And we won them all because the team generator always tries to keep the same teams from the last game so we were together in every game and owned.  All of us would get dogs and over 200 or 300 points each game.  One guys name was [$WAG]Shaq


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

YES! I just reached level 65 today. The flamethrower is so fun ^_^


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> YES! I just reached level 65 today. The flamethrower is so fun ^_^


It's pretty damn fun, I know.  Easy kills, that's for sure. The first time I had it, I went into Free-for-All and I DOMINATED.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol thats what I should do  :wintergyroid:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, are you going to prestige?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I will evantually grow enough balls to let go of my flamethrower and actually enter prestige mode D:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entering prestige mode seperates the boys from the men. >
Sooo... DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT DO IT.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noes. Peer pressure  :O


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2009)

I will not be doing prestige


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I will not be doing prestige


Ok, itty bitty baby boy. >


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I will not be doing prestige


Then you shall not remain alive any longer >
I am only entering prestige after I have fun with the flamethrower...

hehehe


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonuses of doing prestige:
- You unlock an extra custom slot
- A cool icon next to your name
- You're a badass


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Bonuses of doing prestige:
> - You unlock an extra custom slot
> - A cool icon next to your name
> - Your a hardass.


Is there only one prestige mode? Or multiple modes? If so, how many?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

Up to 10, I'm on my 3rd.
I got to level 65 3 TIMES!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Up to 10, I'm on my 3rd.
> I got to level 65 3 TIMES!


D:
You like to make my spirit crushed don't you?


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... did I mention I'm level 63? Which means I almost did it 4 TIMES?!
(bragging rights ftw)


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 3, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well....at least I can still brag to Hunter >
The entire match today, I followed him around firing my flamethrower at him. Lol it was so fun.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 4, 2009)

Anybody want to play now?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm just going to bump this topic up, and say that I saw this awesome bayonet montage on youtube xD.  I don't particullarly like the shotgun, but bayonets make up for it  ^_^


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 4, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lvl 62
And heyyyyyyyy >_< 
Yea you keep burning me in the face xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 6, 2009)

Don't let this topic die :O
I just entered first prestige btw.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been too busy playing Nazi Zombies to play online.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 6, 2009)

YES! I GOT TO LVL 65 YESTERDAY!


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 6, 2009)

I need to get the  game. :/
Here I come Gamestop!
Dam 5 day blockbuster rentals. >.<


----------



## Riri (Jan 6, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> I've been too busy playing Nazi Zombies to play online.


Is Nazi Zombies on the wii version? I keep hearing it is then I hear it isn't...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 6, 2009)

Riri said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it is.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2009)

I got it on Xbox lulz and Nazi Zombehs is pwnsome


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 6, 2009)

Riri said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not :'(


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 6, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Riri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get modes other than infantry modes? Play the full story?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 7, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infantry mode is the only mode. It is pretty sad....the developers completely took out a lot of things from the Wii version. The Wii version is missing 4 maps, zombie mode, and the ability to use vehicles. This sucksh  :gyroidverymad:


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 9, 2009)

MY NEW NAME IS BLITZKRIEG!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 9, 2009)

Blitzkrieg is German for "lightning war"
Is was applied to a tank raid followed by an airraid then a foot soilders come to kill what remains.
ISNT IT AWESOME!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes, I know what blitzkrieg is  <_<


----------



## Kyle (Jan 10, 2009)

Heeeeyyy.. I'm on my fourth prestige! >DD
Oh yeah, if anyone here prestiged, tell me so I can put a '#P' next to your name on the FC list.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Im on first prestige


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm on....... nvm, but I'm getting there. c=


----------



## Drift_King1 (Jan 10, 2009)

My FC is 0989-5241-5923. Add me to the list!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 10, 2009)

First post updated.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm first prestige also...I think I already told you...right?


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey dubs do you play cod anymore?   :wintergyroid:


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 13, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Hey dubs do you play cod anymore?   :wintergyroid:


Yes I do  ^_^ 
I have limited time for playing however....I have homework, school, and other stuff.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm playing with Bell_Hunter right now... ridiculous lag making me lose bad


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 13, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I'm playing with Bell_Hunter right now... ridiculous lag making me lose bad


Sure, blame the lag... :b

I hate when that happens, you kill them yet they live. -.-


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 14, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I'm playing with Bell_Hunter right now... ridiculous lag making me lose bad


The lag was terrible! First this guy is miles away, then in a second, he's stabbing me in my face xD


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 15, 2009)

Anybody want to play?


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Jan 15, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Anybody want to play?


can you add me?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 16, 2009)

Bloodywolf just post your code. We will pin it to the first page. I wouldn't mind adding you either.
Btw, I have taken a liking to using Rifles now. I use the Guewher rifle. Great gun. I was pwning guys with Brownings with my Guewherer. It was so fun ^_^


----------



## Kyle (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone notice the leaderboards have been haxxed? Here's what happened:
People in a clan discovered a glitch where you can create multiple accounts, one of them being StoneColdTKO who did this. So basically he created multiple accounts of that one and renamed them to swear words and such.
And when asked why he's doing this? He's butthurt TOUN passed him by doing a glitch. He doesn't really care and he said once you pass his main you pass all of his alts too. He's just waiting to see if Activison will delete his account(s).


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 16, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Anyone notice the leaderboards have been haxxed? Here's what happened:
> People in a clan discovered a glitch where you can create multiple accounts, one of them being StoneColdTKO who did this. So basically he created multiple accounts of that one and renamed them to swear words and such.
> And when asked why he's doing this? He's butthurt TOUN passed him by doing a glitch. He doesn't really care and he said once you pass his main you pass all of his alts too. He's just waiting to see if Activison will delete his account(s).


Wow. Nintendo needs to make a more secure online <_<
Xbox Live just bans your account. Why can't nintendo do that? Wi-Fi is so full of hacking. Medal of Honor Heroes 2 got devoured by hacks and cheats. You don't see Xbox Live or PSN have any hackers on it <_<


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 17, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bloodywolf just post your code. We will pin it to the first page. I wouldn't mind adding you either.
> Btw, I have taken a liking to using Rifles now. I use the Guewher rifle. Great gun. I was pwning guys with Brownings with my Guewherer. It was so fun ^_^


I'll add you to bloodywolf.
I also have taken a strong liking to rifles! My gewher already has a grenade launcher xD
Also my favorite rifle is the STG-44 with telescopic scope. IT PWNS! :gyroiddance:


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 17, 2009)

Also before i hated telescopic scopes. Now i LOVE THEM!!!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 17, 2009)

AND im really good with shotguns now.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 17, 2009)

Grenade launcher attachment is for noobs. ROFL.
I got so many kills with it ^_^
I am starting to use the Garland, and I have to say that it is pretty good.


----------



## Riri (Jan 17, 2009)

I too am taking a liking to my m1 garand, scope and grenade launcher are awesome!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 21, 2009)

w00t lvl 56!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2009)

I just had an INSANE match where I used the Mosin-Nagant no-scoping with it. Omg... so awesome. It's very much like a shotgun.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 27, 2009)

YES LVL 62!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 28, 2009)

Is the clan gone?..... nobody has TBT next to thier name

Also im on lvl 65!!!!!!


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Jan 29, 2009)

lol they disabled the leaderboard

Hey guys, do you still play Cod Waw?


----------



## sothe897 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey i just got this game (lol ima noob =P) my fc is:0646-0836-0104 my name is:Sothe897  anyone need a practice dummy? lol i suck :[


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll add you


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Feb 6, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! i forgot to reply. im sorry!

anyone can add, but just make sure you PM me because im gonna forget to reply again....

Code: 2149-2080-3648


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 6, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Is the clan gone?..... nobody has TBT next to thier name
> 
> Also im on lvl 65!!!!!!


I only did because other people did


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Today's match was fun Ryudo and Wolf


----------



## xMidnightWolfx (Feb 9, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Today's match was fun Ryudo and Wolf


haha yea it was!

when i go bye-bye when playing a match it means my internet went out.

sorry when that happens.


----------



## Champ22 (Feb 9, 2009)

mines 2449-8728-0159 name whitegenome lvl65


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm about to get the FG42. w00t.
I don't know why but i suddenly love flash hiders/suppressors.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 12, 2009)

CoD has died here I guess. 
Hopefully The Conduit or CoD: Modern Warfare 2 will revive it.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> CoD has died here I guess.
> Hopefully The Conduit or CoD: Modern Warfare 2 will revive it.


Cod MW 2 is coming out on the Wii?


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got this for Wii and it rocks.  I started by playing campaign and then 2 days ago said screw it lets try out WFC, and I was impressed.  I love it.  I used to be big on Halo 2 back in the day and it reminded me a lot of it, without the stupid screaming kids and much better gameplay.  I now will be playing this on WFC ALL the time.  I still kind of suck, but I'm getting there.  I cant wait to start playing people I know =)


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 16, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I just got this for Wii and it rocks.  I started by playing campaign and then 2 days ago said screw it lets try out WFC, and I was impressed.  I love it.  I used to be big on Halo 2 back in the day and it reminded me a lot of it, without the stupid screaming kids and much better gameplay.  I now will be playing this on WFC ALL the time.  I still kind of suck, but I'm getting there.  I cant wait to start playing people I know =)


When ever your ready post your code up.  
But i can only play on Satuday and Sunday now cause of the HSA.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 17, 2009)

my friendcode is 4210-9735-3509.   And because killing people and swearing in a game is ok, and having the word "Dirty" in your name and playing on WFC is not appropriate... My name is DirteD


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 17, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> my friendcode is 4210-9735-3509.   And because killing people and swearing in a game is ok, and having the word "Dirty" in your name and playing on WFC is not appropriate... My name is DirteD


Ok i'll add you when i get on.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 29, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I just have fingers crossed it will be. Cod WaW was successful on Wii so I don't see why they shouldn't release it on Wii. The developers said that voice chat couldn't be in WaW because they were already late in development that it couldn't be done so they might implement it on Wii too.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 29, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be awesome if they put CoD:Modern Warfare2 on the wii and yo could use wiispeak to talk with your team(or you could turn it on talk to everyone chat)


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 29, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> my friendcode is 4210-9735-3509.   And because killing people and swearing in a game is ok, and having the word "Dirty" in your name and playing on WFC is not appropriate... My name is DirteD


I added you!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 16, 2009)

Does anyone want to play sometime? I'm on spring break right now and I just started playing this again for the first time in about 3 months.

Also, what guns do you guys use?  I just started using the MP40 and I absolutely love it even though I have some of the "best" guns.


----------



## Princess (Apr 16, 2009)

eh.. you guys never put my fc on the first page O:
2235-1575-7945


----------



## Tennis=Life (Apr 21, 2009)

Goodbye flamethrower!  I started my 1st prestige after only half a day of having flamethrower. Does anyone want to play?


----------



## Caleb (Apr 21, 2009)

Tennis=Life said:
			
		

> Goodbye flamethrower!  I started my 1st prestige after only half a day of having flamethrower. Does anyone want to play?


im only level 22 but i'll play with you some time. My FC is 0087-8536-7569. 

oh and maybe you should make this thread again because Kolvo doesnt edit anymore.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 22, 2009)

I still wanna play with people too.  I'm Prestige 1 Rank 40


----------



## Caleb (Apr 25, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I still wanna play with people too.  I'm Prestige 1 Rank 40


ok, i'll add you.


----------

